# Angry Geek Squad



## Jamebonds1

Calin said:


> afford all TV? What?


That would be affected.  My phone has spell mistaken. 



Geoff said:


> Huh?  I wasn't even quoting you...


What is your problem?  You claimed that all TV has bad picture and I simply said that is not true.  

Added to noted, I can reply anywhere if I feel need to, thank you.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> That would be affected.  My phone has spell mistaken.
> 
> 
> What is your problem?  You claimed that all TV has bad picture and I simply said that is not true.
> 
> Added to noted, I can reply anywhere if I feel need to, thank you.


What I said was the 32" 1080p TV he was using is nowhere near the quality of an IPS computer monitor.  Photos may look good on those TV's, but they are way over saturated, blown out, and not color accurate.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Added to noted, I can reply anywhere if I feel need to, thank you.



Stop getting offended whenever someone says something.

Maybe this will help.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Geoff said:


> What I said was the 32" 1080p TV he was using is nowhere near the quality of an IPS computer monitor.  Photos may look good on those TV's, but they are way over saturated, blown out, and not color accurate.



You have to go asking Geek Squad, not me nor source.  They know about TV calibration.  Just because it is non IPS TV, doesn't mean color picture are that bad.  I have TV 32 inch too, with PC and PS4.  With right setting on TV, color can be look good for PC and PS4.  The reason my tv color are good was right setting, and mid dark room with no sunlight or bright floor light.  If you have wrong setting, it could make color inaccurate and headache on monitor or TV.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> You have to go asking Geek Squad, not me nor source.  They know about TV calibration.  Just because it is non IPS TV, doesn't mean color picture are that bad.  I have TV 32 inch too, with PC and PS4.  With right setting on TV, color can be look good for PC and PS4.  The reason my tv color are good was right setting, and mid dark room with no sunlight or bright floor light.  If you have wrong setting, it could make color inaccurate and headache on monitor or TV.


Oh my mistake, I will go talk to Geek Squad right away! 

Color calibration helps, but the problem with many TV's is they are simply not capable of providing as wide a range of the color gamut as IPS displays.  I'm not saying they look bad, I'm simply stating reasons why a quality IPS computer monitor is better than a TV as a computer monitor.


----------



## Calin

Geoff said:


> Oh my mistake, I will go talk to Geek Squad right away!
> 
> Color calibration helps, but the problem with many TV's is they are simply not capable of providing as wide a range of the color gamut as IPS displays.  I'm not saying they look bad, I'm simply stating reasons why a quality IPS computer monitor is better than a TV as a computer monitor.


With no tweaking it looks much worse than my old TN 720p monitor but with nvidia CP adjustments they look pretty much the same


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> You have to go asking Geek Squad, not me nor source.


----------



## Jamebonds1

beers said:


>


You have to stop it. I'm not one looking for problem.  That going to another member who point it out my flow too.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Geoff said:


> Oh my mistake, I will go talk to Geek Squad right away!


Really?  Is that sarcasm?  I keep fall for it over online you know.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> You have to stop it. I'm not one looking for problem.  That going to another member who point it out my flow too.





Jamebonds1 said:


> Really?  Is that sarcasm?  I keep fall for it over online you know.


You're the one who said to ask Geek Squad as they would know.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Geoff said:


> You're the one who said to ask Geek Squad as they would know.


Last time I check..... I don't comment any rude.  And this is not an joke.  An Geek Squad in best buy store.  Think before you post.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Last time I check..... I don't comment any rude.  And this is not an joke.  An Geek Squad in best buy store.  Think before you post.


Obviously you fail to realize how much geek squad sucks.

And again, read the Bill picture I posted on the previous page.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> Last time I check..... I don't comment any rude.  And this is not an joke.  An Geek Squad in best buy store.  Think before you post.


I'm not being rude.  You saying to contact Geek Squad for TV color accuracy and calibration advice is what's a joke.


Jamebonds1 said:


> What is your problem?
> 
> I can reply anywhere if I feel need to, thank you.


That was pretty rude...


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Obviously you fail to realize how much geek squad sucks.
> 
> And again, read the Bill picture I posted on the previous page.



Lol? They are trained so they are not fail.  Why Squad Geek have been helpful a lot with my computer and TV?  It is not their fault, it is your responsibility to talk with their manager if you think are being rip off.  

I'm not read bill because you point it out my flow and I'm not rude anything.  



Geoff said:


> That was pretty rude...


No, I'm not rude anything.  You did.  All you did was laugh at me, that is rude.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Lol? They are trained so they are not fail.  Why Squad Geek have been helpful a lot with my computer and TV?  It is not their fault, it is your responsibility to talk with their manager if you think are being rip off.


If you think Geek Squad is actually a good service, then you are living in dreamland.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> If you think Geek Squad is actually a good service, then you are living in dreamland.


I'm not in dreamland, this is actually in Idaho. So I will just said good lucky to proven source.  There are many rumor and it is false.


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> I'm not in dreamland, this is actually in Idaho. So I will just said good lucky to proven source.  There are many rumor and it is false.


The average Geek Squad employee is entry-level with 0 years of experience.  Many of them have real problems obtaining simple certifications such as A+.


Jamebonds1 said:


> it is your responsibility to talk with their manager if you think are being rip off.


So you're telling me this is not a ripoff:
http://www.geeksquad.com/services/computers/computer-tune-up.aspx


----------



## voyagerfan99

Remove dust from inside the computer including fans and components
Wipe down the exterior of the computer


Totally worth the extra $90


----------



## Geoff

beers said:


> The average Geek Squad employee is entry-level with 0 years of experience.  Many of them have real problems obtaining simple certifications such as A+.
> 
> So you're telling me this is not a ripoff:
> http://www.geeksquad.com/services/computers/computer-tune-up.aspx





voyagerfan99 said:


> Remove dust from inside the computer including fans and components
> Wipe down the exterior of the computer
> 
> 
> Totally worth the extra $90


So they will run CCleaner, remove programs, run disk cleanup, and run Windows Update for $40.  Something that would take a home user maybe 10 minutes total.  $150 for that and dust cleaning?  Please...

They also can't even use correct grammar:

"...remove unwanted programs to keep your computer in best condition possible."


----------



## Jamebonds1

I now know real reason you're against Geek Squad.  It is labor rate, not their service.  They are not free labor, so deal it.  Problem, not all people want to let non cerf computer repair to fix their computer.  Warranty policy scared them.  First time someone told that they wanna free labor computer repair.. Wow..



Geoff said:


> They also can't even use correct grammar:
> 
> "...remove unwanted programs to keep your computer in best condition possible."



Yes, this is correct grammar.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> I now know real reason you're against Geek Squad.  It is labor rate, not their service.  They are not free labor, so deal it.  Problem, not all people want to let non cerf computer repair to fix their computer.  Warranty policy scared them.  First time someone told that they wanna free labor computer repair.. Wow..



Bullshit. They're a scam and you know it. They do shotty work and charge an arm and a leg for shitty service.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> I now know real reason you're against Geek Squad.  It is labor rate, not their service.  They are not free labor, so deal it.  Problem, not all people want to let non cerf computer repair to fix their computer.  Warranty policy scared them.  First time someone told that they wanna free labor computer repair.. Wow..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is correct grammar.


Geek Squad generally employees high school or recent graduates with no experience, and often nothing but an A+ certification at that.  They are hardly qualified to do anything but the absolute basics.

Also, that is incorrect grammar (not that you are one to make such a claim lol).  It should have read "Remove unwanted programs to keep your computer in *the* best condition possible."


----------



## porterjw

All of your computer in best condition are belong to us.

<ducks>


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Bullshit. They're a scam and you know it. They do shotty work and charge an arm and a leg for shitty service.


What I really don't understand. Why do they fixed my computer and TV, then it work good?  Too much costly? I guess you want me go to Staple to get my laptop fix or local computer repair which is almost 2X expensive than Geek Squad.  Lol.

I changed to Angry Geek Squad title.  



porterjw said:


> All of your computer in best condition are belong to us.
> 
> <ducks>


Okay. Do you want to buying my computer for 2300 dollar?   JK.  I do not understand what you was saying.



Geoff said:


> Geek Squad generally employees high school or recent graduates with no experience, and often nothing but an A+ certification at that.  They are hardly qualified to do anything but the absolute basics.
> 
> Also, that is incorrect grammar (not that you are one to make such a claim lol).  It should have read "Remove unwanted programs to keep your computer in *the* best condition possible."



In *the* best sound incorrect grammer.  My past English always said no "the" at "in best"


----------



## Jamebonds1

johnb35 said:


> Ok everyone. Getting off topic now.
> 
> Jamebonds1,
> 
> Geek Squad is a total ripoff unfortunately.  You should hear the horror stories.  Price for malware removal is absurd and as said before, they aren't certified repair people.


I do not heard anything about our Geek Squad scammer on news.  News source would be really nice.  In south Idaho, we have local computer but it is almost 2X expesnive than Squad Geeks to fix.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> What I really don't understand. Why do they fixed my computer and TV, then it work good?  Too much costly? I guess you want me go to Staple to get my laptop fix or local computer repair which is almost 2X expensive than Geek Squad.  Lol.


Geek squad probably didn't do anything. They probably just shipped it off to the manufacturer

Also if you know computers why would you even bring your computer to best buy to get repaired instead of fixing it yourself?


----------



## C4C

Nobody wants to buy your $2300 computer.

Nobody wants to ask Geek Squad.

Nobody wants to get ripped off.

I can't even tell what the point of this thread is, but I feel like it should be under "off-topic"


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Geek squad probably didn't do anything. They probably just shipped it off to the manufacturer
> 
> Also if you know computers why would you even bring your computer to best buy to get repaired instead of fixing it yourself?



It was my new laptop under warranty and that is pretty expensive long ago.  That was before I learned about repair laptop hardware.  And no, they do not sent to manufacturer because I know how to trust seller.  "Never trust seller if she/he said 'trust me'"


----------



## aldan

i got nothin.snickers.


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> It was my new laptop under warranty and that is pretty expensive long ago.  That was before I learned about repair laptop hardware.  And no, they do not sent to manufacturer because I know how to trust seller.  "Never trust seller if she/he said 'trust me'"



It's pretty easy to scam you then...


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> It was my new laptop under warranty and that is pretty expensive long ago.  That was before I learned about repair laptop hardware.  And no, they do not sent to manufacturer because I know how to trust seller.  "Never trust seller if she/he said 'trust me'"


If you had the Geek Squad "repair" a brand new $2,300 laptop, you made a bad mistake.  I would have insisted on getting a replacement if it happened soon after purchase.

What does trusting the seller have anything to do with sending it back to the manufacturer?


----------



## Jamebonds1

Punk said:


> It's pretty easy to scam you then...





Geoff said:


> If you had the Geek Squad "repair" a brand new $2,300 laptop, you made a bad mistake.  I would have insisted on getting a replacement if it happened soon after purchase.
> 
> What does trusting the seller have anything to do with sending it back to the manufacturer?



You do not know anything about them as I do.  I have went to then many time for advise and repair.  Go to Idaho and you will see that you are wrong about them.  I check part, nothing wrong.  This was my college mate and he have a lot experinced with computer. They do not sent to manufacturer.  Yeah I got it, you want free labor rate which they are not.

Scam? Serious? Prove it and make sure it is in Idaho.


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> Scam? Serious? Prove it and make sure it is in Idaho.



I wasn't aware Idaho was renowned for its technological expertise.



Jamebonds1 said:


> I have went to then many time for advise and repair



That means you are completely unable to repair anything yourself.



Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah I got it, you want free labor rate which they are not.



There is no skill set Geek Squad can provide that is beyond the skill set of this forum.  There's also a difference between paying a tech $10/h and charging the customer $200/h for the service.


----------



## Laquer Head

haha $90 BJ  .. radical!


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Scam? Serious? Prove it and make sure it is in Idaho.



I just have to not tell you to trust me to gain your trust (from what you've said). Done.


----------



## Jamebonds1

beers said:


> I wasn't aware Idaho was renowned for its technological expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> That means you are completely unable to repair anything yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no skill set Geek Squad can provide that is beyond the skill set of this forum.  There's also a difference between paying a tech $10/h and charging the customer $200/h for the service.



You do not know anything about me!  That was 6 years ago that I do not tell anything! Yeah there is skillful Geek Squad I have seem them.  He was my college mate and Geek club.  

You told me you want free labor rate? Lol.  Do you know that I had charged to people to fix their computer? My labor is not for free too.


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> You told me you want free labor rate?



You are literally the only person that's been saying this in the entire thread, nobody has made any vague suggestion to your 'free labor' statement.  There is zero incentive for anyone here to pursue 'free labor', aside from maybe yourself, when they provide a better service out of their own skill set.


----------



## Jamebonds1

beers said:


> You are literally the only person that's been saying this in the entire thread, nobody has made any vague suggestion to your 'free labor' statement.  There is zero incentive for anyone here to pursue 'free labor', aside from maybe yourself, when they provide a better service out of their own skill set.



Yeah someone did.  They don't agree with labor rate that suggest someone wanna free labor.  I still charged people for labor hours.


----------



## beers

Not agreeing with the labor rate does not imply wanting totally free labor.


----------



## C4C

Jamebonds1 said:


> Yeah someone did.  They don't agree with labor rate that suggest someone wanna free labor.  I still charged people for labor hours.



You couldn't be more wrong. 

If McDonald's workers are being paid $15 and EMT's are being paid the same rate, just because an EMT works longer hours and has a stressful career doesn't mean I want McDonald's workers to work for nothing.. Just maybe less.


----------



## aldan

this is like beating a dead horse,albeit one who instists on posting back.


----------



## Calin




----------



## Jamebonds1

Calin said:


>


Nope, not ever in Idaho.  You don't know anything about my college mate.  You don't know anything about my experinced.  He know a lot than his co worker.  I will say for last time, I don't got scammed.  Labor are not fit free and it is expensive.


----------



## C4C

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nope, not ever in Idaho.  You don't know anything about my college mate.  You don't know anything about my experinced.  He know a lot than his co worker.  I will say for last time, I don't got scammed.  Labor are not fit free and it is expensive.


I beg to differ. You're getting scammed because you can perform most of their services for NO labor charges at home..

Doubt he knows more than a group of trusted forum techies.


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> Nope, not ever in Idaho. You don't know anything about my college mate.



So you're saying geek squad has never intentionally mislead anyone in the entire state of Idaho.

Do you ever actually think about what you're posting? 



Jamebonds1 said:


> You don't know anything about my experinced.



These statements go both ways, the people trying to help you here have decades each of professional IT experience that you both don't know anything about and also refuse to consider.

If you're a competent IT person you should never have to rely on external services such as geek squad.


----------



## Punk

This thread is going nowhere. It's like talking to a wall. Jamesbond will never agree since he had a good experience with them, and especially since one of his friends works there. He can't seem to comprehend that it's not because his few times were good and his friend works there that the majority of the time it is a good company.
What everyone is complaining about is the price, hell yeah that's a lot for what they offer. Yet no one feels you shouldn't get paid for the work. This is a business, and in a business you have to be efficient. Unlike small repair shops where they rely on quality to keep the customers, these big company rely on these small tasks (and scams) to keep the money coming.

150$ to clean your OS and components? Maybe I should start a similar business, that's a lot for quite nothing. That's getting money from ignorance of what's it's really worth.

We are not saying your friend has no knowledge, he probably is there because he needs a job too, we don't know. But what we know is how much the prices are a joke and how bad the quality of their service is known to be (from reviews online, journalism like that YT video etc).


----------



## Geoff

Exactly Punk.  

James, we aren't saying your college friend is an idiot, or that every single person that works at Geek Squad is.  What we're saying is the company as a whole hires a large number of unskilled workers who simply have their A+ cert (if that), and their only experience, if they have any, is gaming or taking apart computers.  Because of this, and proved int he video above, most fail to diagnose simple problems and will rip off customers.  Even if they are skilled, charging $150 to run a free program and dust the PC is a huge rip off.


----------



## strollin

I know people that have worked in Easy Tech at Staples and Geek Squad at Best Buy.  Mostly their troubleshooting consists of using Google searches to determine how to fix a problem.  One Geek Squad guy told me that he didn't understand why people brought their computers to them when they could easily fix their computer at home the same way they did it, by using Google.

I don't believe Staples or Best Buy want to intentionally rip people off but they do hire under qualified people as techs.  An inexperienced tech may easily misdiagnose an issue which can lead to a situation such as presented in the video.  Once these Easy Tech or Geek Squad guys gain knowledge and experience and actually become qualified, they move on to other jobs that pay better.


----------



## Laquer Head

I definitely trust the folks on this forum, I don't go anywhere else.

Time after time multiple members here have proven themselves and continue to be invaluable, trusted advisers for even the simplest of questions


----------



## Jamebonds1

C4C said:


> I beg to differ. You're getting scammed because you can perform most of their services for NO labor charges at home..
> 
> Doubt he knows more than a group of trusted forum techies.



This is just rumor, it is false source.  It is all started with one person who scammed customor then review became rumor all over on TV/Internet.  I'm not scammed victom.  Once again, you do not know anything about my college mate unless you met him.



Geoff said:


> Exactly Punk.
> 
> James, we aren't saying your college friend is an idiot, or that every single person that works at Geek Squad is.  What we're saying is the company as a whole hires a large number of unskilled workers who simply have their A+ cert (if that), and their only experience, if they have any, is gaming or taking apart computers.  Because of this, and proved int he video above, most fail to diagnose simple problems and will rip off customers.  Even if they are skilled, charging $150 to run a free program and dust the PC is a huge rip off.



I doubt they hired worker who learned only in class at college without field experince, that is in Idaho during my search for job.  If you read about how employer hired her/his employee in important business, they will asking many question.  I know my current job too well.  I got job at relay protection system because of my field experince, not class.  No field experince, no job.  Field experince beat class all way.  Before I came to current job, I applied job where I have no field experince on commerical tractor.  What happens? I do not get job.  Charging $150 to run a free program and dust the PC is not a huge rip off, they do their job.

The video that was posted here you're talk about?  If so, it is considered as rumor.  I'm not that person who listen to rumor.  No strong evidence for this rumor.  Surely, there is video of Wal Mart who behavior odd with their customer that became rumer too.  Know that I and all of my coworker almost get in trouble for rumor before I came to relay protect system?  I should know better.

So the most important question asked is...Why field experience is important?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> This is just rumor, it is false source.  It is all started with one person who scammed customor then review became rumor all over on TV/Internet.  I'm not scammed victom.  Once again, you do not know anything about my college mate unless you met him.


Okay, tell that to the hundreds of people I've done repair work for that had a horrible experience with Geek Squad.


Jamebonds1 said:


> The video that was posted here you're talk about?  If so, it is considered as rumor.  I'm not that person who listen to rumor.  No strong evidence for this rumor.


You seem to not know the difference between fact and rumor. I suggest you brush up on that, because that video is FACT, not rumor.

Also, why the flaming hell is this still going on? Jamesbonds, you need to just admit you're wrong and move on with your life.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay, tell that to the hundreds of people I've done repair work for that had a horrible experience with Geek Squad.
> 
> You seem to not know the difference between fact and rumor. I suggest you brush up on that, because that video is FACT, not rumor.
> 
> Also, why the flaming hell is this still going on? Jamesbonds, you need to just admit you're wrong and move on with your life.



That is because I was in area with no internet.  Big city where you repair?  There are too many people that does not know about computer.  You might hear that they said it is too expensive and they disagree with labor rate.  They might does not read careful before paying for it.  For me?  My labor will not be cheaper as lower wage job.  I would name price or make agreement, before I do work and that is what I did.  And where is the fact other than video? That mean internet source.  I'm not wrong because I have good experince with them.  Have you got any more proof that I'm scam victim?  How do you know my college mate?  I want to hear more.  Video is never fact, only specific to one person and/or one store, and it is always hosting a rumor.  That doesn't not mean all store are this ways.   And I'm not one that disagree in first place.  Ever if I told I had good experinced with them.  I don't know about you but you seem to disagree with my good experinced.  Really, I do not understand what are you trying to doing with my good experinced with them.  It is about labor rate I paid maybe?  

Maybe it is not really good idea to moved all of my post in first place.


----------



## porterjw

Le sigh...

Best Buy is a company that sells stuff. They hire sales people to sell their stuff (in this case, a service). The sales people are trained to sell the service, not necessarily service the item. Occasionally, given the law of averages, the line between 'selling the service' and 'fixing the problem' are one in the same. More often than not though, it's one giant scam.

I knew more about how computers worked the first time I tore down a P2 system from '98 than they do after the <insert random number (probably 2)> hours of 'Orientation' they go through before they are 'certified' by Best Buy to work on your system.

A broken clock is right twice a day. The other 23 hours and 58 minutes, it's worthless.


----------



## Jamebonds1

porterjw said:


> I knew more about how computers worked the first time I tore down a P2 system from '98 than they do after the <insert random number (probably 2)> hours of 'Orientation' they go through before they are 'certified' by Best Buy to work on your system.



I have no idea what are you talk about.  Please be specific for me.


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> I doubt they hired worker who learned only in class at college without field experince



I doubt it too, as most of them are barely out of high school 

I'm really just curious why you are fighting so hard to defend a business model that takes advantage of the consumer.


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Charging $150 to run a free program and dust the PC is not a huge rip off, they do their job.


That is where you loose credibility. It's not a ripoff? Haha thanks for the laugh, but seriously, not a ripoff? That's actually stealing and abusing of ignorance right there.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> I doubt they hired worker who learned only in class at college without field experince, that is in Idaho during my search for job.  If you read about how employer hired her/his employee in important business, they will asking many question.  I know my current job too well.  I got job at relay protection system because of my field experince, not class.  No field experince, no job.  Field experince beat class all way.  Before I came to current job, I applied job where I have no field experince on commerical tractor.  What happens? I do not get job.  Charging $150 to run a free program and dust the PC is not a huge rip off, they do their job.
> 
> The video that was posted here you're talk about?  If so, it is considered as rumor.  I'm not that person who listen to rumor.  No strong evidence for this rumor.  Surely, there is video of Wal Mart who behavior odd with their customer that became rumer too.  Know that I and all of my coworker almost get in trouble for rumor before I came to relay protect system?  I should know better.
> 
> So the most important question asked is...Why field experience is important?


Huh???  You realize all jobs aren't equal right?  Just because your job at a relay protection system required experience does not mean that all jobs require field experience.  I applied to the Geek Squad when I was 16, but withdrew later because I did not want to work there, they do not require experience as it's an entry level job.

Of course field experience is preferred over someone without having any generally speaking, but due to the low pay of the Geek Squad, they can't attract people who are experienced, and instead hire people right out of high school or college.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Charging $150 to run a free program and dust the PC is not a huge rip off, they do their job


Okay. Let me make you a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. That'll be $150. Tell me that's not a ripoff.

Just because people do their job doesn't mean they deserve the amount of money they can be charging. Some markets are a niche and yes you can charge that much. Geek Squad for example, goes after the computer-illiterate/oblivious. For those of us who actually know computers, $150 is a HUGE ripoff for blowing dust out of a PC and running CCleaner.


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay. Let me make you a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. That'll be $150. Tell me that's not a ripoff.
> 
> Just because people do their job doesn't mean they deserve the amount of money they can be charging. Some markets are a niche and yes you can charge that much. Geek Squad for example, goes after the computer-illiterate/oblivious. For those of us who actually know computers, $150 is a HUGE ripoff for blowing dust out of a PC and running CCleaner.



Then why must I go to another computer repair and paying about 250 dollar for dust and do ccleaner?


----------



## beers

Jamebonds1 said:


> Then why must I go to another computer repair and paying about 250 dollar for dust and do ccleaner?



Often times smaller shops have no problem undercutting the rates advertised by GS.

Do you have any official quotes from a shop for $250 for that service?  Otherwise your argument is entirely theoretical.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Jamebonds1 said:


> Then why must I go to another computer repair and paying about 250 dollar for dust and do ccleaner?


When I did repairs, general tuneup was $89. That included diagnostics of hardware, file system cleanup, malware scans, and performing updates to software. That's way more fair for the time I'd put into it than the high school n00b at Geek Squad that will do almost nothing and charge $150.

People like good value for their money. Do you think someone would rather pay $150 for no value service, or $89 for quality service? I know I like good value. I don't want to pay money and not get something out of it.


----------



## Punk

Jamebonds1 said:


> Then why must I go to another computer repair and paying about 250 dollar for dust and do ccleaner?


How about go to a forum, buy a can of compressed air and clean it yourself? It'll only cost you around ten dollars for the can of air and about an hour (max) of work, and most of it consists of waiting for the software to do its job.

Any, I repeat, ANY computer repair place that charges that amount of money for this ridiculous task is taking advantage of people's lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Cromewell

Jamebonds1 said:


> Charging $150 to run a free program and dust the PC is not a huge rip off, they do their job.



I like comparing costs. As you said, CCleaner is free. Now, for about $150 I could buy this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-8-...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100392283-_-202564847-_-N and http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-12-Piece-Brass-Air-Compressor-Accessory-Kit-HDA51300AV/100392283 and do the same service an awful lot of times before I need a new compressor. Do it 2 times and you've saved money on the $150 for a single service.

Do it once and you can see how little time it actually takes.


----------



## Geoff

Jamebonds1 said:


> Then why must I go to another computer repair and paying about 250 dollar for dust and do ccleaner?


Did you actually go to another store where you were quoted $250 for a cleaning and running CCleaner, or are you just speculating?


----------



## C4C

Might as well lock the thread before we all catch this disease of "Pay-a-lot-for-free-repair-itis"


----------



## Jamebonds1

voyagerfan99 said:


> When I did repairs, general tuneup was $89. That included diagnostics of hardware, file system cleanup, malware scans, and performing updates to software. That's way more fair for the time I'd put into it than the high school n00b at Geek Squad that will do almost nothing and charge $150.
> 
> People like good value for their money. Do you think someone would rather pay $150 for no value service, or $89 for quality service? I know I like good value. I don't want to pay money and not get something out of it.



What I really don't understand is why are you have something against them while my college mate has done great job with my computer in geek squad and I need to paying more on other computer repair?  Where do you heard that people doing nothing for 150 dollar?



Cromewell said:


> I like comparing costs. As you said, CCleaner is free. Now, for about $150 I could buy this http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-8-...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-100392283-_-202564847-_-N and http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-12-Piece-Brass-Air-Compressor-Accessory-Kit-HDA51300AV/100392283 and do the same service an awful lot of times before I need a new compressor. Do it 2 times and you've saved money on the $150 for a single service.
> 
> Do it once and you can see how little time it actually takes.



No, I can't have noise machine in apt.   



Geoff said:


> Did you actually go to another store where you were quoted $250 for a cleaning and running CCleaner, or are you just speculating?



Yes I did.  I researched website and meet them for more information.  It cost a lot than normally.  Geeks Squad is the only cheap repair computer in town from past.  I keep asking... Why must I paying another repair computer far more expensive than geeks squad.


----------



## beers

This is obviously going nowhere.

The stupidity is depressing.


----------

